# Why do you think beck's rally was a neagtive thing?



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

see poll


----------



## Modbert (Aug 28, 2010)

I give this about a 3 out of 10 on the Troll meter. Better luck next time.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> I give this about a 3 out of 10 on the Troll meter. Better luck next time.



i give it about a 10/10 on the modbert is a dumbfuck meter.


----------



## Sheldon (Aug 28, 2010)

Those aren't leading questions at all. 

Your troll power is weakening. Better go find some goats.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 28, 2010)

Beck Wrote the poll questions?


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

so if the answers to the poll arent accurate to your presonal stance, please elaborate instead of ad hominems.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 28, 2010)

Sounds like one of those Democrat polls.  One of those "scared of Beck"  Democrat polls.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 28, 2010)

I am genuinely concerned about the state of America.  I do not see how worshiping and following Beck is going to help things and I expect it to make things worse.

I have not watched any shots of the rally but how many blacks were there?  Hispanics?  Muslims?  They are all part of America as well as white folks.

Do only white folks have honor?


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> I am genuinely concerned about the state of America.  I do not see how worshiping and following Beck is going to help things and I expect it to make things worse.



so what part of his message today was a bad thing? Be specific.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > I am genuinely concerned about the state of America.  I do not see how worshiping and following Beck is going to help things and I expect it to make things worse.
> ...



The part where he opened his mouth was the worst part.


----------



## Modbert (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> i give it about a 10/10 on the modbert is a dumbfuck meter.



 You were better off going with "I know you are, but what am I" skippy.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Ok, so maybe you should look up the definition for the word "specific"?

It means to cite or quote the source material to back up a belief. You believe beck has a bad message at this rally, what did he say that backs up your claim? If the answer is not in the poll responses, please elaborate. Thank you.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > i give it about a 10/10 on the modbert is a dumbfuck meter.
> ...



LAFOLAFKLASFKLAlLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Really, how about you try answering the question instead? What did beck say that was bad for america at today's rally?


----------



## Modbert (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> LAFOLAFKLASFKLAlLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Really, how about you try answering the question instead? What did beck say that was bad for america at today's rally?



Glenn Beck and the rest of you sheep think America has lost her honor, why? I'm very curious as to what honor you are restoring and what honor was supposedly lost in the first place.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > LAFOLAFKLASFKLAlLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



can i get an exact quote on that please?


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



I have passed my judgement on Beck.

Does one have to eat poison to know it is bad for you?

I did not watch any of Becks performance, and a performance is what it is, to know I am not interested in what he is spinning up.

I had much more important things to do such as take a nap.

the wording of your poll indicates clearly to me just how fair and balanced you are.  NOT!


----------



## Modbert (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> can i get an exact quote on that please?



An exact quote on what Skippy? This is nothing but a troll thread and you're avoiding answering my questions. What honor is needing to be restored and when was it lost in the first place?


----------



## Luissa (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't think Beck can bring America together. When he stops spewing hate, I will listen to him.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > can i get an exact quote on that please?
> ...



so what did beck say at today's rally that backs up your statement that you believe beck believes america has no honor?


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Luissa said:


> I don't think Beck can bring America together. When he stops spewing hate, I will listen to him.



can i get a quote on that from today's rally?


----------



## Modbert (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> a quote that backs up your statements maybe? Lets start with that.



What are you talking about? 

Did you miss the fact this is being called by the Restoring Honor Rally by Beck and others. Did you not watch him say over and over about restoring honor? I'm asking you, here and now, what honor was lost and when.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



in other words, you have no evidence and are a moron. ok thank you for contributing.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 28, 2010)

This thread is pretty much indicative of Beck supporters and their honor I suppose.
It clearly does need restoring, but they have not a clue as to how to get it back.

Beck is diminishing his followers honor instead of restoring it.
I see no way that this thread enhances or restores Liberty's honor.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > a quote that backs up your statements maybe? Lets start with that.
> ...



Honor was not lost. restoring honor means to instead of focusing on the scars of america's past, we focus on the good things and look toward a brighter future as a people. It was an inspiring and very positive message.

If you have a problem with that, please use specifics so we can figure out what the problem is.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> This thread is pretty much indicative of Beck supporters and their honor I suppose.
> It clearly does need restoring, but they have not a clue as to how to get it back.
> 
> Beck is diminishing his followers honor instead of restoring it.



can you use supporting citations to back up your claims, or is conjecture all that you have?


----------



## Luissa (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think Beck can bring America together. When he stops spewing hate, I will listen to him.
> ...



Did I say he said hateful words at the rally? When you attack people every other day, it doesn't bring people together. Why would I show up to a rally and support someone who has attacked what I believe in?


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



So today's rally was a positive message in your view?


----------



## Modbert (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> Honor was not lost. restoring honor means to instead of focusing on the scars of america's past, we focus on the good things and look toward a brighter future as a people. It was an inspiring and very positive message.
> 
> If you have a problem with that, please use specifics so we can figure out what the problem is.



Someone needs a dictionary.

restore - definition of restore by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.



> To bring back into existence or use; reestablish: restore law and order.



So tell me, when and how did we lost our honor.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



Sure!


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > Honor was not lost. restoring honor means to instead of focusing on the scars of america's past, we focus on the good things and look toward a brighter future as a people. It was an inspiring and very positive message.
> ...



So, you are perverting the message to fuel your own ideology of hatred and intolerance. I love how the left wingers have fallen for my trap in this thread so easily. I rest my case.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Alrighty then. thank you for contributing.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...


What are you even talking about? I think saying we never lost our honor, is not showing hatred and intolerance.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 28, 2010)

He had a case to rest?  I saw no case presented by him in this thread.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > Modbert said:
> ...



Of course it is! Modbert and other statist loons have been asking the same question for a week, and it has been answered probably a hundred times, and  it is always dismissed. Restoring honor means to restore the honor that allowed the USA to be formed and be a land under God. If that's not simple enough for you then you are just spouting ideological nonsense.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> He had a case to rest?  I saw no case presented by him in this thread.



my case is you and your ilk have no evidence to support your claim that today's rally was a bad thing for america. If i am mistaken please show me what is bad about the message of today's rally.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > He had a case to rest?  I saw no case presented by him in this thread.
> ...



show me what was good about todays rally.


----------



## Modbert (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> So, you are perverting the message to fuel your own ideology of hatred and intolerance. I love how the left wingers have fallen for my trap in this thread so easily. I rest my case.



 Perverting the message by using the dictionary. I ask you to answer a couple simple questions and you play the victim card. 

If this is your trap, you make worse ones than Scooby Doo villains.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...





It was meant to bring Americans together
It supported the children of fallen veterans
It was about returning to founding principles
It advocated tolerance and love for God
It had military veterans as speakers
It advocated the importance of charity and kindness
It advocated liberty.
Now, can you tell me what part of the rally is a negative thing for america please?


----------



## Modbert (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> Restoring honor means to restore the honor that allowed the USA to be formed and be a land under God. If that's not simple enough for you then you are just spouting ideological nonsense.



Really now, and explain how that's going to happen.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > So, you are perverting the message to fuel your own ideology of hatred and intolerance. I love how the left wingers have fallen for my trap in this thread so easily. I rest my case.
> ...



myself and others have answered your question multiple times. you choose to dismiss the answers to stay within the comfort zone of your intolerant ideology. its not rocket science.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > Restoring honor means to restore the honor that allowed the USA to be formed and be a land under God. If that's not simple enough for you then you are just spouting ideological nonsense.
> ...



its going to happen when people like you realize that faith, hope, and charity is what made america great and honorable, and was the prime message of today's rally.


----------



## Modbert (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> its going to happen when people like you realize that faith, hope, and charity is what made america great and honorable, and was the prime message of today's rally.



And we didn't have these things at the time of today's rally?


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 28, 2010)

President Obama has "a deep seeded hatred of white people or white culture." - glennbeck

"I'm not saying he (Pres. Obama) doesn't like white people.  He has a problem.  This guy, I believe, is a racist."  - glennbeck, 30 seconds later

"I think the President is a racist" - glennbeck, the very next day

"(Calling Obama a racist) was an ignorant comment because now that I really understand how he grew up, where he grew up, what his influences were, it is more of a liberation theology kind of attitude that he has that I immediately interpreted, because I did not understand him. I think his attitude is more like Bill Ayers, that America is an oppressor, and I just didn't understand it." - glennbeck a year later, on the verge of "restoring honor" to our country


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > its going to happen when people like you realize that faith, hope, and charity is what made america great and honorable, and was the prime message of today's rally.
> ...



not as much as the first 40 or so years of america's birth. 
Today's rally was to help inspire americans to be kind and charitable, tolerant and loving. Values that stem from judeo-christian heritage the heritage of the founding fathers. the source of their wisdom and their sacred honor, and the source of the motivation to make the USA the most free and secure nation on the planet. 

get it yet?


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> President Obama has "a deep seeded hatred of white people or white culture." - glennbeck
> 
> "I'm not saying he (Pres. Obama) doesn't like white people.  He has a problem.  This guy, I believe, is a racist."  - glennbeck, 30 seconds later
> 
> ...



nice attempt at hijacking my thread. How about you stay on topic? what did beck say at this rally that was harmful to america?

on a side note, obama admits his racist tendencies in his biographies. but you wouldn't  know that.
"thats just how white folks will do ya." -obama. now stay on topic.


----------



## Modbert (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> not as much as the first 40 or so years of america's birth.



Really now, and how do you measure that?


----------



## Sheldon (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



I really don't have a dog in this fight, just wanted to point out the sheer irony here.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 28, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > Modbert said:
> ...



Ya dumb bitch!!!  Ya fell for Liberty's trap!   

GO!!!  DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > President Obama has "a deep seeded hatred of white people or white culture." - glennbeck
> ...




glennbeck is a self promoting race hustler, purveyor of half-truths and outright lies, and there is no reason to give credence to anything he had to say today.  Rubes like you can eat it up if you want but he will be right back to his full time job of driving wedge after wedge between the American populace on Monday.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > not as much as the first 40 or so years of america's birth.
> ...



listen, if you want me to answer your questions then you answer mine. and ive already answered like three of your questions, so what part of today's rally was bad for america?


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> glennbeck is a self promoting race hustler, purveyor of half-truths and outright lies, and there is no reason to give credence to anything he had to say today.  Rubes like you can eat it up if you want but he will be right back to his full time job of driving wedge after wedge between the American populace on Monday.



ok, so what did he say at today's rally that was bad for america?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 28, 2010)

You didn't have my choice:

It wasn't bad....it was actually quite amusing.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



hey dude, how does it feel to call a charity that helps the troops of fallen military personnel "crap" ? Feel good?


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > I give this about a 3 out of 10 on the Troll meter. Better luck next time.
> ...



You got that right.


----------



## Modbert (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> listen, if you want me to answer your questions then you answer mine. and ive already answered like three of your questions, so what part of today's rally was bad for america?



I've already told you. Now tell me, how do you measure such a thing?


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > listen, if you want me to answer your questions then you answer mine. and ive already answered like three of your questions, so what part of today's rally was bad for america?
> ...



tell me again. i missed it.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 28, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> I am genuinely concerned about the state of America.  I do not see how worshiping and following Beck is going to help things and I expect it to make things worse.
> 
> I have not watched any shots of the rally but how many blacks were there?  Hispanics?  Muslims?  They are all part of America as well as white folks.
> 
> Do only white folks have honor?






stupidest motherfucker post of the day.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > glennbeck is a self promoting race hustler, purveyor of half-truths and outright lies, and there is no reason to give credence to anything he had to say today.  Rubes like you can eat it up if you want but he will be right back to his full time job of driving wedge after wedge between the American populace on Monday.
> ...



I didn't see it.  Perhaps you missed this part of my post, "there is no reason to give credence to anything he had to say today.  Rubes like you can eat it up if you want but he will be right back to his full time job of driving wedge after wedge between the American populace on Monday," or in other words, he could have gotten up there and given an eloquent speech about unity, harmony, and whatever other "ity" you can think of and it's still a load of shit.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 28, 2010)

Luissa said:


> I don't think Beck can bring America together. When he stops spewing hate, I will listen to him.



again, what hate does he spew?


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



How does it feel to spin so hard you fall down?  I didn't say anything about charity or the troops. Dipshit.  My dispute is with a lying sociopathic lackey to Rupert Murdoch and the Saudis telling America any message especially concerning honor.  

Fuck Beck and Fuck You.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



ok so as far as you know, today's rally could have been a good thing for america.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



you said it. not me.


----------



## Modbert (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> tell me again. i missed it.



I don't think America lost her honor in the first place, so the rally's whole point was invalid as it was to restore honor that was never lost in the first place.

So tell me, how do you measure how we can be like our founders in the first forty years. Give me some specific examples how we can "gain our honor" back as a nation. Give key specific examples, not vague wishy-washy answers.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > I am genuinely concerned about the state of America.  I do not see how worshiping and following Beck is going to help things and I expect it to make things worse.
> ...



i lost count of how many minority speakers there were...uscitizen is pretty damn useless as a person haha.


----------



## The T (Aug 28, 2010)

I supported it 100%.







[PHOTO COURTESY OF POLITICO]


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > tell me again. i missed it.
> ...



ok SO...what PART of the rally was a BAD message for america? What part of it do you disagree with? I want specifics to discuss. you are being too broad.

you are hopeless, man....you are too consumed in your ideology or you are too ignorant of american history to see that this is not even close to being what was intended...we need to restore honor by honoring and educating ourselves of the founding heritage and the values presented by God...honor means different things for different people in different contexts. the context of this rally was honoring veterans and honoring our heritage. something that we can never do enough of but should try our best.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...








Fat, drunk, and stupid (AND REALLY FUGGIN' OBTUSE) is no way to go through life, son.


----------



## The T (Aug 28, 2010)

article 15 said:


> liberty said:
> 
> 
> > article 15 said:
> ...


 

*fuck off asshole*


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 28, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



which wedges?


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 28, 2010)

The T said:


> article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > liberty said:
> ...



Speaking of drunks ....


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



No..I did not say it ya stank coward.  You quoted what someone else said and you did it knowing that I did not say it.  That makes you a fucking liar.  You are also a moron thinking you can get away with lying.  So which quality do you hate most about yourself?..Being a cowardly liar or a fuckwit moron?


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...








remember what President Ronald Reagan used to say? "The trouble with our liberal friends is that they KNOW so much that isn't so."  lol,, they prove the validity of that observation every single day.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



hahahahaha. living life based on conjecture is worse.


----------



## 2Parties (Aug 28, 2010)

Who?


----------



## Modbert (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> *you are hopeless, man....you are too consumed in your ideology or you are too ignorant of american history *to see that this is not even close to being what was intended...we need to restore honor by honoring and educating ourselves of the founding heritage and the values presented by God...honor means different things for different people in different contexts. the context of this rally was honoring veterans and honoring our heritage. something that we can never do enough of but should try our best.



You described yourself pretty well there. You're not telling me what specifics we need to do to "gain our honor" back. I'm giving you a platform to tell me, and you refuse to.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



LOL. you said that beck and his message were "crap". and his message was charity and support of the special ops warrior fund to put the children of dead troops through college. you said it, scumbag.


----------



## The T (Aug 28, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > article 15 said:
> ...


 
Prove it or shut the FUCK up asswipe.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



he sure as hell did say it.


----------



## The T (Aug 28, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


 

*Yes He DID*


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > *you are hopeless, man....you are too consumed in your ideology or you are too ignorant of american history *to see that this is not even close to being what was intended...we need to restore honor by honoring and educating ourselves of the founding heritage and the values presented by God...honor means different things for different people in different contexts. the context of this rally was honoring veterans and honoring our heritage. something that we can never do enough of but should try our best.
> ...



oh my fucking lord....for like the 5th time. restoring honor means to be aware of the founding principles and look toward the future with promise of more liberty, instead of looking to the scars of the past. ive told you so many times, man, if you really are trying to learn something here you need to try harder...i dont know. maybe google searching these things can explain it better to you.

Each individual needs to look to God, and look to history, and look to eachother and stay honest and true, to honor our heroes and to secure our liberty. really man, if you dont understand it then there is nothing i can say that can make you see it. Or like i said, your ideology blinds you.

if you watched the rally you would have gained your answer btw. cspan said they would re-play it later today. i suggest you educate yourself instead of begging me. ok?


----------



## The T (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > *you are hopeless, man....you are too consumed in your ideology or you are too ignorant of american history *to see that this is not even close to being what was intended...we need to restore honor by honoring and educating ourselves of the founding heritage and the values presented by God...honor means different things for different people in different contexts. the context of this rally was honoring veterans and honoring our heritage. something that we can never do enough of but should try our best.
> ...


 

*YOU wouldn't KNOW Honor if it bit your in your _young ASS.*_


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



Why don't you suggest to the fucktwat known as MODMORON that c-span will air the rally at least two more times today. If the MODMORON really wants a chance to figure it out he could avail himself to watching it just as the rest of us did..


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 28, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



lol ...

I'm not about to play Charlie Brown while you hold a football.


----------



## Modbert (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> oh my fucking lord....for like the 5th time. restoring honor means to be aware of the founding principles and look toward the future with promise of more liberty, instead of looking to the scars of the past. ive told you so many times, man, if you really are trying to learn something here you need to try harder...i dont know. maybe google searching these things can explain it better to you.
> 
> Each individual needs to look to God, and look to history, and look to eachother and stay honest and true, to honor our heroes and to secure our liberty. really man, if you dont understand it then there is nothing i can say that can make you see it. Or like i said, your ideology blinds you.
> 
> if you watched the rally you would have gained your answer btw. cspan said they would re-play it later today. i suggest you educate yourself instead of begging me. ok?



You really should get a dictionary to understand what the word restore means. All you're doing is giving me what you believe to be feel-good statements. You're not giving me specifics.

Also, I watched his little rally. Like I said earlier, you could of made a drinking game every time he invoked God or the Founding Fathers or the word crossroads. Only thing is everybody would be dead of alcohol poisoning.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > oh my fucking lord....for like the 5th time. restoring honor means to be aware of the founding principles and look toward the future with promise of more liberty, instead of looking to the scars of the past. ive told you so many times, man, if you really are trying to learn something here you need to try harder...i dont know. maybe google searching these things can explain it better to you.
> ...



put on cpsan later today, then come back alright? You'll understand it a lot better than i can explain it. that is, if you really do want to understand it.


----------



## The T (Aug 28, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


 

....He says as he cowers AWAY....ChickenSHIT


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 28, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



so you got nothing but talking points? figures. if he was wedging wedges you would be able to list them.


----------



## Modbert (Aug 28, 2010)

The T said:


> *YOU wouldn't KNOW Honor if it bit your in your _young ASS.*_



Dude, why are you talking about my ass and calling it young while you do so?


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 28, 2010)

The T said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Ruh roh!  Someone's on their heavy flow day!

Here ya' go Tommy Toughpants, just for you ....







... and they even have wings!


----------



## Modbert (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> put on cpsan later today, then come back alright? You'll understand it a lot better than i can explain it. that is, if you really do want to understand it.



Nope, you go ahead and tell me what specifics. I watched his little rally, he didn't give specifics either. So tell me if it's so easy what America needs to do to "restore her honor". Go ahead.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > oh my fucking lord....for like the 5th time. restoring honor means to be aware of the founding principles and look toward the future with promise of more liberty, instead of looking to the scars of the past. ive told you so many times, man, if you really are trying to learn something here you need to try harder...i dont know. maybe google searching these things can explain it better to you.
> ...



Oh! so that's it. God Bless America freaks your sorry azz out donut? Slimebucket.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 28, 2010)

The T said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Heh ... nope, I've just been down that road before.

Fool me once.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 28, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



George Bush fooled the DUmmies for eight years. I feel for ya.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > put on cpsan later today, then come back alright? You'll understand it a lot better than i can explain it. that is, if you really do want to understand it.
> ...



if you watched it and think it is bad for america, why can't you point out what was exactly said by beck or any of the speakers that is a bad thing for america.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



Liar.  It isn't your turf to define what message I heard from Beck.  I have made it clear what I said and why I said it.  Your spin is a fucking bald faced lie and you know it.  Fuck off.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 28, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Oh, I got plenty, I'm just not about to waste my time on bitter old ***** like you who wouldn't acknowledge any evidence I presented if I slapped you in the face with it and knocked your dentures out.


----------



## Modbert (Aug 28, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Oh! so that's it. God Bless America freaks your sorry azz out donut? Slimebucket.



Wat.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



man everyone saw it, just admit it, you hate veterans and charity organizations. at least be honest with yourself.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



i'd like to see it.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 28, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



yes, what you got was caught shitting liberal bricks and calling Beck's message crap BEFORE you knew his message was about special ops, their kids, and raising money for their benefit and what a great country America was. . stupid ass motherfucker.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

since the left wing loons apparently aren't voting in the poll, i guess that means they support glenn's message. that would be the logical conclusion.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



he ain't got any. he's all mouth.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Says the troll who started this thread ...


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



ok. so can i see it?


----------



## Modbert (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> since the left wing loons apparently aren't voting in the poll, i guess that means they support glenn's message. that would be the logical conclusion.



Yeah, that gets a 2/10 on the troll meter. Try harder next time.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > since the left wing loons apparently aren't voting in the poll, i guess that means they support glenn's message. that would be the logical conclusion.
> ...



I want just ONE EXAMPLE of a statement by beck or any of the speakers said something that is bad for america at the rally. Why is this so difficult to produce?

Maybe because...GASP...it was a positive message? NO WAY!


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > since the left wing loons apparently aren't voting in the poll, i guess that means they support glenn's message. that would be the logical conclusion.
> ...



fundamental logic is fundamental.


----------



## Modbert (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> I want just ONE EXAMPLE of a statement by beck or any of the speakers said something that is bad for america at the rally. Why is this so difficult to produce?
> 
> Maybe because...GASP...it was a positive message? NO WAY!



I'm asking you when we lost our honor that we need to restore, you won't tell me.

I'm asking you how we lost our honor that we need to restore, you won't tell me.

I'm asking you how we can restore our honor that we supposedly lost, you won't tell me.

If I wanted to hear feel-good statements about how America needs to reclaim it's values, how we need to go back to the principles of the Founding Fathers, etc then I'd go watch another politician spew the same things.

You won't give me the how, when, or the specifics of anything. And then you expect me to answer a dishonest thread.


----------



## The T (Aug 28, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...


 

"Thou must Spread Some REP around..." Yaddie-Yadda...


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > I want just ONE EXAMPLE of a statement by beck or any of the speakers said something that is bad for america at the rally. Why is this so difficult to produce?
> ...



I guess he'll learn after today not to expect you to answer a fucking thing. That's what makes you the most dishonest fuck on this message board. you duck and sway and never answer a direct question. I would have told him had he asked me. He's answered your questions at least twice you stupid lukewarm pile of monkey shit.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



Quick question ya fucking Trig Palin clone (yeah Liberty, you're a full blown retard).........if we can't remember the scars and are only supposed to look at the good stuff, well.....isn't the quote "those who forget history are doomed to repeat it"?  If people are so busy sticking their heads in the sand by ignoring the "scars" (i.e. those things that our country didn't do so well, like the Civil War), then we are doomed to repeat them.

I also noticed that Beck included Muslims and their mosques quite a bit in his tent revival, but never once did he call God "Allah", which means there is a division in the people he's calling together by mentioning their mosques and religion, but not using the name of God that they are used to.

Additionally, focusing strictly on a Christian type of God kinda negates that whole freedom of religion thing.

By the way you cock smoking asshole, did YOU ever serve?  If not, then shut the fuck up about the veterans, we don't need assholes like you speaking for us, we're pretty capable of doing that ourselves.

Also interesting that the only Martin Luther King family member is the one person who has no claim to his legacy.

Try again you fucking retard Liberty, this thread, like you, is an epic fail.


----------



## The T (Aug 28, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...


 
DoggieBoy is a dishonest SHITHEAD for all the world to _BEHOLD._


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



thanks for the support. the amount of idiocy modbert represents is almost unparalleled.


----------



## Modbert (Aug 28, 2010)

Thomas, Willow, and Liberty. USMB's A-Team indeed.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > Modbert said:
> ...



im only going to adress what is bold because the rest is fucking moronic.

bold text #1: the USA was made by judeo-christian values and thats what made america great.

bold text #2: I am going to OTS next summer. and am a part of a proud military family, and my grandfather has a medal of honor for saving three of his platoon in korea while being shot 3 times. 

Also, to imply that you must be in the military to honor the military is pretty messed up.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 28, 2010)

The amount of partisan crap spewing idiocy that YOU have is beyond measure Liberty.

You are one of the more stupid fucks on here, and as far as your screwed up poll, it, like FAUX Noise, is slanted definitely in support of the right with NO OPPOSING VIEWS.

Slanted polls, slanted rhetoric, and listening to Beck.  No wonder you're so stupid.


----------



## The T (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Thomas, Willow, and Liberty. USMB's A-Team indeed.


 

Thanks...NOW...as to your disingenuousness? What's YOUR excuse doggie?

Beck did a _VERY POSITIVE THING_ today...it was being broadcast on the web throughout the world.

I saw NO nastiness in any degree. What has you Liberal Hotheads so bothered by what he did?

You should focus on the Reverend Al (Not So) Sharpton and his counter in the very same city today...


----------



## goldcatt (Aug 28, 2010)

Where's the option for "None of the Above"? I don't agree with Beck's message, but can't see anything bad about people rallying for whatever they believe in as long as it's peaceful. Knock your socks off.  I don't care.

Oh wait, that answer wouldn't be bait.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Thomas, Willow, and Liberty. USMB's A-Team indeed.



at least we answer the questions of idiots...you cant even point out something beck or a speaker said that is not good for america. so, continue being a fuckup. we all enjoy the entertainment it provides.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



What about the whole freedom of religion thing that was put into the Constitution?  That says we have to recognize ALL religions.

As far as telling me you're going to OTS next summer?  Means jack and shit, because you're trying to get glory on what you're GOING TO do, not what you've done.  Next summer is a full year away, and I don't think a yellow coward like you actually has the guts to make it all the way through training.

Serve a full hitch and get back to me skippy, you don't know what the fuck you're talking about.


----------



## Modbert (Aug 28, 2010)

The T said:


> Thanks...NOW...as to your disingenuousness? What's YOUR excuse doggie?
> 
> Beck did a _VERY POSITIVE THING_ today...it was being broadcast on the web throughout the world.
> 
> ...



 I ask a few simple questions and this is what I get in response.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 28, 2010)

fundamental knowledge.. having "served" doesn't give you the right to tell anyone to shut the fuck up. We all enjoy freedom of speech. Only stupid ex navy assholes don't know that.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks...NOW...as to your disingenuousness? What's YOUR excuse doggie?
> ...



you can't answe anyone elses' questions...all you can do is sit there and play retard. and you play retard very well, so


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks...NOW...as to your disingenuousness? What's YOUR excuse doggie?
> ...



do your own fucking homework pissant, the man answered your questions, you don't like? tough titty/.


----------



## The T (Aug 28, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> The amount of partisan crap spewing idiocy that YOU have is beyond measure Liberty.
> 
> You are one of the more stupid fucks on here, and as far as your screwed up poll, it, like FAUX Noise, is slanted definitely in support of the right with NO OPPOSING VIEWS.
> 
> Slanted polls, slanted rhetoric, and listening to Beck. No wonder you're so stupid.


 

And Beck and what he did for the GOOD of this nation bothers you?

*I* get it...it's Religion that has your NUTZ in a bunch...isn't it?

WHY?

There were several representitives from EVERY religion you might imagine on that stage locked Arm-In-Arm in solidarity PRAYING for this Republic...

WHY does that bother you leftists?

I'll tell you WHY...Freedom Of Speech and the Guarantee of it by the Constitution just slap IRRATES the HELL out of you because YOU don't agree with it.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



believe me bud,, he ain't playing..


----------



## Modbert (Aug 28, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> do your own fucking homework pissant,* the man answered your questions*, you don't like? tough titty/.



Nope, he gave me feel-good statements but not specifics like I asked for.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > do your own fucking homework pissant,* the man answered your questions*, you don't like? tough titty/.
> ...



he answered your question. you don't like? tough titty.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> The amount of partisan crap spewing idiocy that YOU have is beyond measure Liberty.
> 
> You are one of the more stupid fucks on here, and as far as your screwed up poll, it, like FAUX Noise, is slanted definitely in support of the right with NO OPPOSING VIEWS.
> 
> Slanted polls, slanted rhetoric, and listening to Beck.  No wonder you're so stupid.



i dont understand why you can't cite a specific comment that beck or any other speaker at today's rally that shows that it was bad for america. if you can't do that then with every word you post, you prove beyond further doubt that you are the true brainwashed fool, and that you are the one who needs to wake up.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > do your own fucking homework pissant,* the man answered your questions*, you don't like? tough titty/.
> ...



i answered the question you have here, and beck and the speakers answered the question at todays rally. now why don't you answer mine? Oh yeah, because you can't. Get the fuck out.

(directed at modbert, obviously)


----------



## Modbert (Aug 28, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> he answered your question. you don't like? tough titty.



 If you call that answering, sure Willow.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > he answered your question. you don't like? tough titty.
> ...



its more of an answer than you ever gave me.


----------



## Modbert (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> i answered the question you have here, and beck and the speakers answered the question at todays rally. now why don't you answer mine? Oh yeah, because you can't. Get the fuck out.
> 
> (directed at modbert, obviously)



Again, I asked for specifics and neither you or Beck gave them. Sure, it's nice to say to have faith, have hope, and be generous but that doesn't automatically translate over to action. You never did ask me how we are not as honorable as our Founding Fathers in this country's forty years history or how we get back to that.

I'm giving you all a chance to tell me what you think specifically, a platform, and none of you wish to give me a answer.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



Hey fuckwad.....you haven't been in the military yet, so your fucked up attacks on people who call you out on it is perfectly legit.

I don't give a fuck what your family members did in the military, unless I'm talking to them, and guess what idiot, THEIR service is THEIR honor, not yours, so quit trying to be a bottom feeder that uses the glory of their relatives to prove their worth.

Like I said, serve a full term and then get back to me because you don't know what the fuck you're talking about, right now, it's just theory to you without any practical applications.

But.....to tell you the truth, I don't think you'd make it even half way through.

Good luck on that.....really.


----------



## The T (Aug 28, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > Modbert said:
> ...


 
Indeed. Doggies *IS* a Retard* And Kudos for the management around here making him a MODERATOR to telegraph it to the rest of the world. Sheer Genius.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Fair warning. You will never get a straight answer from MODMORN. That's why he's known as the most dishonest fuck on the board.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



so you are anti-1st amendment? Great.

can you quote me perhaps to back up your statements? 
I don't really see a point coming out of your ranting.


----------



## The T (Aug 28, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


 
YOU SIR...are OUT OF LINE. I have SERVED and have no problem with Liberty.

*I* am here to tell *YOU* to *STEP OFF and NOW.*


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > The amount of partisan crap spewing idiocy that YOU have is beyond measure Liberty.
> ...



Little Pee (yeah Liberty, you piss all over these boards), one of the things that is really bad to do to someone is give them general statements of what they should do, withhout providing specifics on how to get there.

A destination was called for (restoring "honor"), but no specifics on how to do that were given, just generalizations and platitudes.

That is why the speech was fucked up.


----------



## Modbert (Aug 28, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Little Pee (yeah Liberty, you piss all over these boards), one of the things that is really bad to do to someone is give them general statements of what they should do, withhout providing specifics on how to get there.
> 
> A destination was called for (restoring "honor"), but no specifics on how to do that were given, just generalizations and platitudes.
> 
> That is why the speech was fucked up.



Pretty much this.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 28, 2010)

The T said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



Fuck off asshole....I've got 20 years service to this country that encompassed my whole adult life.

Until the fucker actually enlists and serves on his first duty station, he's just a wanna be.

What did you do, serve one term, decide it was too hard and left?

Fuck off T.


----------



## The T (Aug 28, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


 
Step OFF. And NOW. YOU are out of line.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



which speech? The one asking for aid to pay for the college of children of fallen military personnel? There were like....13 speeches. Please be specific.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 28, 2010)

The T said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



 I never thought of it that way!


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Little Pee (yeah Liberty, you piss all over these boards), one of the things that is really bad to do to someone is give them general statements of what they should do, withhout providing specifics on how to get there.
> ...



Which speech was bad for America?


----------



## The T (Aug 28, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


 
Who gives a FUCK? my Family was here beating the SHIT out of the BRITs TO win INDEPENDENCE.

Step OFF NOW.


----------



## The T (Aug 28, 2010)

Fuck OFF Abiker...you fucking coward. ANYTIME...*ANYWHERE*

DEBATE


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 28, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



you are a disgrace to the honorable servicemen and women. And I know you've been told that before. You prove it every time you open your stupid mouth little man.


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Aug 28, 2010)

> oh my fucking lord....for like the 5th time. restoring honor means to be aware of the founding principles and look toward the future with promise of more liberty, instead of looking to the scars of the past.



Translation:  Rewrite history to gel with the righty corporatist ass kissing "ideology" which will eventually destroy this great country, and ignore anything bad this country has ever done (or is doing).  And NEVER, EVER learn from the mistakes of the past. 

Theme song:  Mamas, don't let your babies get and education in Texas.


----------



## The T (Aug 28, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


 

I *DOUBT* He even SERVED.

Debate Me Abiker...YOU COWARD.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Mr. Peepers said:


> > oh my fucking lord....for like the 5th time. restoring honor means to be aware of the founding principles and look toward the future with promise of more liberty, instead of looking to the scars of the past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was...pretty asinine.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 28, 2010)

The T said:


> Fuck OFF Abiker...you fucking coward. ANYTIME...*ANYWHERE*
> 
> DEBATE



Anytime......anywhere?  What?  You gonna flex your cyber muscles again because you ain't shit, ain't got shit and ain't gonna do shit?

You, like every other wanna be asshole I've ever met, when challenged, will back down like a cowardly pussy every time.  Want me to send you my phone number so that next time you come to Amarillo I can come kick your ass?

Remember fuckstick, YOU said anytime, anywhere.  Put up or be known for the fucking yellow bellied asshole that you are.

By the way cum guzzler, make me step off.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck OFF Abiker...you fucking coward. ANYTIME...*ANYWHERE*
> ...



have you ever said anything...you know...intelligent maybe?


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Aug 28, 2010)

> That was...pretty asinine.



Yes, we know the truth is "asinine" to you and your ilk.  Can you refute what I posted?  I'll wait.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Mr. Peepers said:


> > That was...pretty asinine.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we know the truth is "asinine" to you and your ilk.  Can you refute what I posted?  I'll wait.



you are a conspiracy theorist...theres no reason to refute the obvious fact that you make idiotic statements.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 28, 2010)

The T said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Tell ya what you pillow biting colon jouster, you can call MEPS Amarillo, and ask who served as the LPO for the Navy office there from 1999-May 2002.  They'll tell you it was me, as well as that I retired from there.

I can back my shit up, apparently you can't.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



ill admit, you have creative insults that make me laugh.


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Aug 28, 2010)

> you are a conspiracy theorist...theres no reason to refute the obvious fact that you make idiotic statements.



What about what I posted has anything to do with a conspiracy theory?  Again, can you honestly refute anything that I posted?


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Mr. Peepers said:


> > you are a conspiracy theorist...theres no reason to refute the obvious fact that you make idiotic statements.
> 
> 
> 
> What about what I posted has anything to do with a conspiracy theory?  Again, can you honestly refute anything that I posted?



"OH MY GOD THE CORPORATIONS ARE OUT TO ENSLAVE EVERYBODY!!!!"
...ring a bell?


----------



## The T (Aug 28, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


 

ANYTIME ANYWHERE Mother Fucker.


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Aug 28, 2010)

No, you can't refute it (and apparently won't even try), so STFU and go watch Beck's dog and pony show like a good little lemming.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Mr. Peepers said:


> No, you can't refute it (and apparently won't even try), so STFU and go watch Beck's dog and pony show like a good little lemming.



can you refute that there are aliens abducting my roommate and probing him every night? I thought not! See, i can use fallacies too.


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Aug 28, 2010)

Who said anything about corporations enslaving everybody?  Do you have reading comprehension issues too?


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Aug 28, 2010)

Although, I'm sure they would love to take us back to third world status.  Lots of slave labor to exploit.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

mr. Peepers said:


> who said anything about corporations enslaving everybody?  Do you have reading comprehension issues too?



yar...tiz cuz...cuz....cuz...i h...ha...hav...have b....bec...become t...eh protuct...ov...teh...p..pub....lic ed...uma..ca..tion...zystem.

Durrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Aug 28, 2010)

> can you refute that there are aliens abducting my roommate and probing him every night? I thought not! See, i can use fallacies too.



Nothing I posted is a fallacy, dumbass.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Mr. Peepers said:


> > can you refute that there are aliens abducting my roommate and probing him every night? I thought not! See, i can use fallacies too.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I posted is a fallacy, dumbass.



asking someone to refute something that is not based in reality for the purpose of tainting their image is a fallacy...

now, i would like to quote an unnamed movie character played by tom cruise...

"Listen carefully. I want you to take a big step backwards and....LITERALLY FUCK YOUR OWN FACE!!!" ...yessss.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 28, 2010)

Mr. Peepers said:


> Although, I'm sure they would love to take us back to third world status.  Lots of slave labor to exploit.



waaaaaambaaaalance now? 


I suppose you work for yourself.


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Aug 28, 2010)

> I suppose you work for yourself.



I will soon.


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Aug 28, 2010)

> asking someone to refute something that is not based in reality for the purpose of tainting their image is a fallacy...



Everything I posted is real and obvious to anyone with eyes and a brain (and a connection to the interwebs).  Come on, break down my post and refute it piece by piece if you dare.  I'll run to the store in the meantime to give you time to fire up the righty blogs you probably read as gospel.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

Mr. Peepers said:


> > asking someone to refute something that is not based in reality for the purpose of tainting their image is a fallacy...
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I posted is real and obvious to anyone with eyes and a brain (and a connection to the interwebs).  Come on, break down my post and refute it piece by piece if you dare.  I'll run to the store in the meantime to give you time to fire up the righty blogs you probably read as gospel.



yeah and my roommate is being abducted by aliens to be probed every night, why don't you refute that?


----------



## California Girl (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> I give this about a 3 out of 10 on the Troll meter. Better luck next time.



Pot, may I introduce you to kettle. 

Fucking moron.


----------



## Modbert (Aug 28, 2010)

california girl said:


> pot, may i introduce you to kettle.
> 
> Fucking moron.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 28, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I take it you're equally as offended by the vitriol of many other media commentators, LuLu, cuz I only ever see you accuse Beck. Where's the accusations of 'hate' about the rest of the lameassed bastards?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> see poll



It was divisive.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > can i get an exact quote on that please?
> ...



I think what that rally was REALLY about, Mod, was that the people there had lost their honor and was hoping they could buy some more there.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



Ya that's why I volunteer at the Ballard food bank in N Seattle..  Because I hate the homeless which is more than half vets and charity?? I hate charity !!..Thats why I spoke on behalf of food banks at a city/county public symposium on the subject.  I was asked to by Northwest Harvest because they like you thought My hatred for charity and homeless vets was the best foundation for their chosen speaker addressing the city and county councils joint task force.  Ya I admit that tolorating you idiots is tiresome.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



So...Beck is restoring something that didn't need restoring cause it wasn't lost?   So he's a slick snake oil salesman selling people something they don't really need.   Gotcha.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



so, were you just ignorant of beck's message today then?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



Perverting the message by taking the message as they named it?    WTF?


----------



## manifold (Aug 28, 2010)

What rally?


----------



## Modbert (Aug 28, 2010)

You're going to have fun reading this thread Bod.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

bodecea said:


> liberty said:
> 
> 
> > modbert said:
> ...



you on teh opiums? Wtf?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > its going to happen when people like you realize that faith, hope, and charity is what made america great and honorable, and was the prime message of today's rally.
> ...



I wonder how much faith, hope, and charity Beck made from today's rally.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 28, 2010)

silkyeggsalad said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Thank you.  I missed that.  It IS pretty funny.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Is Hannity FINALLY doing his waterboarding?


----------



## ConHog (Aug 28, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



You think Beck made a profit off this rally? LOL


----------



## Greenbeard (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> see poll



From those poll options, sounds like someone's smitten. You never forget your first demagogue. Enjoy it, this is a formative time in your political life.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > tell me again. i missed it.
> ...



Maybe for the first time in their lives, those at the Beck rally can be proud of America.   Do you think they can regain their lost honor that way?


----------



## ConHog (Aug 28, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



No, this woman didn't attend. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYY73RO_egw]YouTube - Michelle Obama: First Time proud of USA[/ame]


----------



## daveman (Aug 28, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> A destination was called for (restoring "honor"), but no specifics on how to do that were given, just generalizations and platitudes.



A destination was called for (bringing "hope" and "change"), but no specifics on how to do that were given, just generalizations and platitudes.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 28, 2010)

The T said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



So are ABS and Tommy Toughpants furiously arranging a fight right now in PMs or what?

Edit:

Found the spin off thread


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 28, 2010)

ConHog said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Modbert said:
> ...



Yes he did Con Hog........he was begging for money towards the end and made a fund raising plea.

Kinda pathetic with him crying and all.......


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



wow. if you really are a vet, that's pretty sad man.


----------



## ConHog (Aug 28, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



And ALL that money will be donated to his cause. Meaning it's not a profit.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 28, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



considering their average ages they are sad pieces of work then.
Remember they lived thru the Reagan and Bush years.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 28, 2010)

Modbert said:


> I give this about a 3 out of 10 on the Troll meter. Better luck next time.



You seem to  always peg the meter, why is that bozo?


----------



## johnrocks (Aug 28, 2010)

Some seem to have an attitude about this rally in the threads I've seen on it,he has a right to hold it after all.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 28, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > I give this about a 3 out of 10 on the Troll meter. Better luck next time.
> ...



3 out of 10 is pegging the meter?


----------



## Luissa (Aug 28, 2010)

ConHog said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...



People never make money when working for a charity? Did Sarah charge?


----------



## ConHog (Aug 28, 2010)

Luissa said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



What does that have to do with whether Beck is making a profit off this rally as Bode claimed? I have no idea if Palin charged, but I would guess that Beck wouldn't have paid her if she asked.


----------



## Douger (Aug 28, 2010)

I left murka, and got out of murkin dollars, a long time ago.


----------



## johnrocks (Aug 28, 2010)

It just said on the news that it was the largest crowd there since Obama's inauguration, impressive!


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 28, 2010)

johnrocks said:


> It just said on the news that it was the largest crowd there since Obama's inauguration, impressive!



i bet the mall was left a whole lot cleaner than those demonRat swine left it.


----------



## jillian (Aug 28, 2010)

gotta love the O/P... pretends to ask a question, then sets up a lot of bogus poll choices and gives all y'all yet another chance to talk to the rightwingnut echo chamber.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

jillian said:


> gotta love the O/P... pretends to ask a question, then sets up a lot of bogus poll choices and gives all y'all yet another chance to talk to the rightwingnut echo chamber.



if the choices arent accurate to your stance, please elaborate what part of today's rally was negative for america.


----------



## jillian (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > gotta love the O/P... pretends to ask a question, then sets up a lot of bogus poll choices and gives all y'all yet another chance to talk to the rightwingnut echo chamber.
> ...



i think we've pretty much talked out beck's bogus rally. and i'm certainly not going to give credence to a troll thread. 

but any time you want to say what 'honor' was somehow lost or what they want to reclaim, in a real thread (something not one of the proponents has answered) i'll be happy to give it consideration.


----------



## ConHog (Aug 28, 2010)

jillian said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Bogus? you mean the rally didn't even happen?


----------



## jillian (Aug 28, 2010)

ConHog said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



if you're going to troll posts, at least don't be intentionally obtuse.


----------



## ConHog (Aug 28, 2010)

jillian said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Then don't make stupid comments like "bogus rally" obviously the rally was real. If you have a problem with the stated goals, or think they were a lie, say so.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2010)

jillian said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



so youre like huggy and hate veterans and their families. gotcha.


----------



## ConHog (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



I thanked that, and then unthanked it. I don't believe Jill doesn't care about veterans or their families. I believe she's a partisan fucking moron who hates anything that wasn't thought up by "her side." I'm sure that if Keith Olbermann would have thought of this rally she would have been swooning about it.


----------



## daveman (Aug 28, 2010)

Douger said:


> I left murka, and got out of murkin dollars, a long time ago.



Then why do you keep pretending your opinion matters to us who didn't run away?


----------



## jillian (Aug 28, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




lying troll... go whine b/c you're negged again, pissant.


----------



## ConHog (Aug 28, 2010)

jillian said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



You mean that you in fact do NOT care about veterans or their families?

Damn Jillian, that's harsh.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 28, 2010)

Liberty said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > gotta love the O/P... pretends to ask a question, then sets up a lot of bogus poll choices and gives all y'all yet another chance to talk to the rightwingnut echo chamber.
> ...



tell us about the positive things to come out of the rally, that did not previously exist.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 28, 2010)

ConHog said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...



I think she like me does not care about Beck caring about them.  If he in fact really does and is just not playing his sycophants.


----------



## ConHog (Aug 28, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



How about the donations collected to help needy veterans? That doesn't count?


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 28, 2010)

jillian said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



pissant is my word for the MODMORON you cannot steal it. put it back.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 28, 2010)

ConHog said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



How much?  A good thing esp if virtually all of it goes where it is supposed to.

Yep one good thing.
Anything else?

of course people could have just mailed the charity donations in.
Did they have to go to DC to give money to the deceased service peoples families?


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 28, 2010)

So in conclusion Glen Beck's rally today was to do good for our soldiers in special ops, and to state pride in America and the lefties are shitting in their drawers. I cannot imagine why?


----------



## ConHog (Aug 28, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Ah, the moving target game. You ask for one thing, I give it, so you ask for another and so on and so forth. No thanks.

I'll tell you, I gave you one good thing. You tell me one thing bad about the rally and then I'll give you another good thing and so on and so forth until one of us runs out of things to say.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 28, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> So in conclusion Glen Beck's rally today was to do good for our soldiers in special ops, and to state pride in America and the lefties are shitting in their drawers. I cannot imagine why?



Ahh wishful thinking on the lefties fear thing.
Very wishful thinking.  
Outside of this board I though not a bit about Becks show nor did I watch one bit of it.

Fear?  I noticed a while back that Beck travels with bodyguards, even at tea party functions.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 28, 2010)

ConHog said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...



Palin said activists must honor King's legacy by paying tribute to the men and women who protect the United States in uniform.

Ok my bad thing now your good thing.


----------



## ConHog (Aug 28, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



How is that a bad thing?


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 28, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > So in conclusion Glen Beck's rally today was to do good for our soldiers in special ops, and to state pride in America and the lefties are shitting in their drawers. I cannot imagine why?
> ...



I didn't say shit about fear you moron.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 28, 2010)

ConHog said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...



A distortion of what MLK was about.
A shameless prostituting distortion.

yes Palin prostituted herself 

something I would expect from Jessie Jackson or Farakahn.


----------



## ConHog (Aug 28, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



I disagree , and certainly that isn't a bad thing about the rally. Better try again.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 28, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Of course Palin prostituted herself.......she's been a GOP whore since she hooked up with McStupid.


----------



## The T (Aug 28, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...


However in your usual partisan HACK fashion?

This rally was NON PARTISAN
Biker? YOU are a Horse's ASSHOLE.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 29, 2010)

The T said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



*The T*, you are *the 'Tard*.

And yes, the Wasilla Chihuahua turned Momma Gerbil has been whoring herself (as well as her kids) out since she got the VP nod from McStupid.

And yeah.........keep believing that the rally wasn't partisan.......keep drinking the kool aid ya sperm burping gutter snipe.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 29, 2010)

"Beck is Bad!

We are not to listen to Beck.

We needn't listen to his speech to know it WAS Beck.

We attack that it WAS Beck."


Have I captured the essence of the open-minded,  intellectual argument of the left?


----------



## ConHog (Aug 29, 2010)

Missourian said:


> "Beck is Bad!
> 
> We are not to listen to Beck.
> 
> ...



you forgot

" Those white trailer trash assholes are racists"


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 29, 2010)

Missourian said:


> "Beck is Bad!
> 
> We are not to listen to Beck.
> 
> ...



Yes, by Jove I think you've got it. only thing missing is "the tolerance" of the left. But that's been missing for some time now.


----------



## Walt (Aug 29, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



So a call for unity as equals distorts what MLK was about?  You know the old saying that it is better to keep your mouth shut and let people think you are a fool rather than to open your mouth and prove it don't you?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > So in conclusion Glen Beck's rally today was to do good for our soldiers in special ops, and to state pride in America and the lefties are shitting in their drawers. I cannot imagine why?
> ...



Yeah...I noticed those bodyguards came up on stage with him.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2010)

The T said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...




Of course it wasn't.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 29, 2010)

bodecea said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



if it wasn't please quote something that advocated anything political at yesterdays rally...or shut the fuck up.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2010)

Liberty said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Why should I when I agreed with him?    Bizarro.  

BTW, enjoy your language....something upsetting you?


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Aug 29, 2010)

I think there was some positive things that occurred as a result of the rally that Glenn Beck held.  But, and overwhelmingly, what was negative about it is Glenn Beck's agenda of theocracy or, if not Christian theocracy, then Christianity as the first among all other religions or the official religion in a country of religious freedom.  For people who don't believe, like me, its a threat.  Christianity, by its very nature, is a way of life pushed onto others by those who believe.  Many Christians believe, judge and treat those who don't believe as inferior.  Its a step in the direction of religious intolerance.  We already see it with the nontroversy of the "Ground Zero" Islamic community center.  Religious intolerance.  The very thing the Pilgrims came here to escape.  It kills me that the Right wants to strictly keep the principles of the Founding Fathers except religious tolerance, one of the most important tenets of the Constitution and the philosophy behind the founding of this country.

I also think that this was something that Beck used to benefit his career, his cult of personality, and, in the long run, his financial gain.  I applaud someone standing up for his or her beliefs, hell, I did when I enlisted in the USMC.  I don't think Glenn Beck is a bad person, but I think what he does negatively effects those who aren't part of his cult or the Christian Right.


----------



## ConHog (Aug 29, 2010)

Coloradomtnman said:


> I think there was some positive things that occurred as a result of the rally that Glenn Beck held.  But, and overwhelmingly, what was negative about it is Glenn Beck's agenda of theocracy or, if not Christian theocracy, then Christianity as the first among all other religions or the official religion in a country of religious freedom.  For people who don't believe, like me, its a threat.  Christianity, by its very nature, is a way of life pushed onto others by those who believe.  Many Christians believe, judge and treat those who don't believe as inferior.  Its a step in the direction of religious intolerance.  We already see it with the nontroversy of the "Ground Zero" Islamic community center.  Religious intolerance.  The very thing the Pilgrims came here to escape.  It kills me that the Right wants to strictly keep the principles of the Founding Fathers except religious tolerance, one of the most important tenets of the Constitution and the philosophy behind the founding of this country.
> 
> I also think that this was something that Beck used to benefit his career, his cult of personality, and, in the long run, his financial gain.  I applaud someone standing up for his or her beliefs, hell, I did when I enlisted in the USMC.  I don't think Glenn Beck is a bad person, but I think what he does negatively effects those who aren't part of his cult or the Christian Right.



so to recap:

Beck doesn't like the COTUS because he exercised HIS first amendment rights? Shut up Christian hater.


----------



## midcan5 (Aug 29, 2010)

*This belongs in the Flame Zone as it represents extreme ignorance.  Comment is closed. 


"We do not usually look for allies when we love. Indeed, we often look on those who love with us as rivals and trespassers. But we always look for allies when we hate." Eric Hoffer *


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Aug 29, 2010)

ConHog said:


> so to recap:
> 
> Beck doesn't like the COTUS because he exercised HIS first amendment rights? Shut up Christian hater.



I didn't say any of those things.

What I said is Beck is intolerant of Islam, and so are many Americans, not just Christians, but to stage this during the "I Have A Dream" Speech anniversary, a speech about tolerance, and then have the rally actually be about returning the US to God and not about tolerance... doesn't that seem sort of backwards?

The Christian Right wants tolerance when they themselves aren't tolerant of other religions, such as Islam.  Glenn Beck has likened aetheists and agnostics to people who undermine the Constitution because, in his words, "if there is no God, then who gave you rights?"

For an agnostic, as I am, those are some scary thoughts.  Threatening, even.  For someone who isn't Christian, Glenn Beck gets a lot of attention and support for ideas or beliefs which, if left unchecked, could turn the US into a Christian theocracy, if an unofficial one - where religious freedom may be upheld, and a guise of equality, but Christianity is the "official" religion, and more equal than other systems of belief.

Christianity is, without a doubt, the most influential and powerful religion in the world, especially in this country, and for Christians to want to take this country, the one founded on religious tolerance and freedom, back and make it a Christian nation or a nation based on Christian values sounds more than vaguely threatening.

I don't hate Christians.  I know some really great Christians, and I know of many Christians I think are heroes and great human beings.  But I want to share this country with them, or should I say, I want them to share this country with me, someone who isn't Christian.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 29, 2010)

midcan5 said:


> *This belongs in the Flame Zone as it represents extreme ignorance.  Comment is closed.
> 
> 
> "We do not usually look for allies when we love. Indeed, we often look on those who love with us as rivals and trespassers. But we always look for allies when we hate." Eric Hoffer *



your whole life is a giant flame. how about you be the first to answer the question presented?


----------



## Yurt (Aug 29, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > LAFOLAFKLASFKLAlLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



maybe you should ask obama's wife....


----------



## Liberty (Aug 29, 2010)

Yurt said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



zing. XD


----------



## The T (Aug 30, 2010)

Yurt said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...


 
February 18th, 2008:

*Michelle Obama: "For the First Time in My Adult Lifetime, I'm Really Proud of My Country"*

And why did she state that? The United States had plenty to be PROUD OF...why did she say that?

March 5th, 2008:

*Michelle Obama: America is Just Downright Mean*

And what was the purpose of this statement?


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 30, 2010)

Luissa said:


> I don't think Beck can bring America together. When he stops spewing hate, I will listen to him.


u r brave.



Article 15 said:


> President Obama has "a deep seeded hatred of white people or white culture." - glennbeck
> 
> "I'm not saying he (Pres. Obama) doesn't like white people.  He has a problem.  This guy, I believe, is a racist."  - glennbeck, 30 seconds later
> 
> ...


Glenn Beck is the biggest race hustler in American history.



ABikerSailor said:


> The amount of partisan crap spewing idiocy that YOU have is beyond measure Liberty.
> 
> You are one of the more stupid fucks on here, and as far as your screwed up poll, it, like FAUX Noise, is slanted definitely in support of the right with NO OPPOSING VIEWS.
> 
> Slanted polls, slanted rhetoric, and listening to Beck.  No wonder you're so stupid.


Its the RepubliCON way.



Greenbeard said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > see poll
> ...


Homey has a mancrush on the mangina Beck.



Coloradomtnman said:


> I think there was some positive things that occurred as a result of the rally that Glenn Beck held.  But, and overwhelmingly, what was negative about it is Glenn Beck's agenda of theocracy or, if not Christian theocracy, then Christianity as the first among all other religions or the official religion in a country of religious freedom.  For people who don't believe, like me, its a threat.  Christianity, by its very nature, is a way of life pushed onto others by those who believe.  Many Christians believe, judge and treat those who don't believe as inferior.  Its a step in the direction of religious intolerance.  We already see it with the nontroversy of the "Ground Zero" Islamic community center.  Religious intolerance.  The very thing the Pilgrims came here to escape.  It kills me that the Right wants to strictly keep the principles of the Founding Fathers except religious tolerance, one of the most important tenets of the Constitution and the philosophy behind the founding of this country.
> 
> I also think that this was something that Beck used to benefit his career, his cult of personality, and, in the long run, his financial gain.  I applaud someone standing up for his or her beliefs, hell, I did when I enlisted in the USMC.  I don't think Glenn Beck is a bad person, but I think what he does negatively effects those who aren't part of his cult or the Christian Right.


Spot on!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 1, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


One term or several terms, it really doesn't matter. Serving is serving.

Come on Biker, knock off attacking other posters service. T has just as much right to be proud as you or I.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 1, 2010)

Beck is a phoney.  A con artist.  Why are you people falling for it?


----------



## JiggsCasey (Sep 1, 2010)

I've seen a lot of fail threads, but this one may trump all. Every poll response was a smarm-based con man talking point. Not an honest, balanced poll at all.

Glenn Beck is and effeminate, pretentious, dishonest windbag who cries fake tears like a grade school girl for dramatic affect. He's a fear-monger, who can't analyze data, and blames all the ills of the world on people "different" from him. He's hijacked the libertarian movement and mutated it into, essentially, a new name for conservativism. Sorta like how Blackwater had to change their name to Xe when the connotation became so dank and pungent.

This country is very sick after 30 years of corporate presidents. But Beck is a fraud, and the fact that so many losers follow this clown's every word is a sad testimony of how uninformed and void of critical thinking parts of this reality TV nation has become.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 1, 2010)

JiggsCasey said:


> I've seen a lot of fail threads, but this one may trump all. Every poll response was a smarm-based con man talking point. Not an honest, balanced poll at all.
> 
> Glenn Beck is and effeminate, pretentious, dishonest windbag who cries fake tears like a grade school girl for dramatic affect. He's a fear-monger, who can't analyze data, and blames all the ills of the world on people "different" from him. He's hijacked the libertarian movement and mutated it into, essentially, a new name for conservativism. Sorta like how Blackwater had to change their name to Xe when the connotation became so dank and pungent.
> 
> This country is very sick after 30 years of corporate presidents. But Beck is a fraud, and the fact that so many losers follow this clown's every word is a sad testimony of how uninformed and void of critical thinking parts of this reality TV nation has become.



hey asshole, you can ad hominem all you want but if you can't critique the MESSAGE of the rally, and all you have are personal attacks, why cant you just admit that the rally had a good message? This poll LITERALLY covers all possible opinions on beck's rally, NEGATING immature personal attacks that just make the one attacking look ignorant.


----------



## JiggsCasey (Sep 1, 2010)

Liberty said:


> hey asshole, you can ad hominem all you want



You see the irony here, yes? 



Liberty said:


> but if you can't critique the MESSAGE of the rally,



I can, and did.



Liberty said:


> and all you have are personal attacks,



I have far more in my arsenal, but you should take your own advice.



Liberty said:


> why cant you just admit that the rally had a good message?



Because nothing about the fraud that is goofy Glenn Beck is a "good message."



Liberty said:


> This poll LITERALLY covers all possible opinions on beck's rally,



No, it most certainly doesn't.

If Nancy Pelosi gave a "good message", you'd be losing your mind trying to put her character into proper perspective. And with good reason. The same holds true for an effeminate, neo-racist fraud like goofy Glenn Beck.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 1, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> Beck is a phoney.  A con artist.  Why are you people falling for it?


Possibly the same reasons you and your ilk fell for Obama's inept ass?......After all, he's fully proven that he's a phoney con artist.


----------



## JiggsCasey (Sep 1, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Beck is a phoney.  A con artist.  Why are you people falling for it?
> ...



LOL... this sounds like a confession, if ever there was one.  ... 

[/thread]


----------



## Liberty (Sep 1, 2010)

ok jiggs, what problem did you have with the rally's message exactly?


----------



## JiggsCasey (Sep 1, 2010)

Liberty said:


> ok jiggs, what problem did you have with the rally's message exactly?



you mean besides that he promised "a miracle?"

Beck's entire M.O. is to portray progressive America as "the enemy." This latest congregation of flag-draped, privatize-everything class dividers was no different. Where was his outrage when the good white boy from Texas was doing the exact same things Obama has been doing? He's privatizing gains and socializing losses, just like idiot before him. He's perpetuating war and condoning torture, just like the idiot before him. ... Bush got a pass and endless spin and excuse making, but Obama apparently does not. Can you guess why? I sure can.

Beck is an utter fraud who picked up the "libertarian" baton only when there was a market for it for the segregation party. Before that, he wanted dissent crushed.

What kind of f-ing "libertarian" is in favor of the endless occupation of sovereign nations based on complete fraud? His hysterical message is utterly compromised at its core.

Oh, and he's pretentious, flamboyant, and amusingly effeminate.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 1, 2010)

JiggsCasey said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > ok jiggs, what problem did you have with the rally's message exactly?
> ...



can you back up your statements with quotes from the rally?


----------



## daveman (Sep 1, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Fuck off asshole....I've got 20 years service to this country that encompassed my whole adult life.
> 
> Until the fucker actually enlists and serves on his first duty station, he's just a wanna be.
> 
> ...


You don't have the right to disparage anyone's honorable service.  Knock it off.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 1, 2010)

daveman said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck off asshole....I've got 20 years service to this country that encompassed my whole adult life.
> ...



Hey cocksucker, have you seen his DD 214?


----------



## daveman (Sep 1, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


No.  I haven't seen yours, either, shithead.


----------



## JiggsCasey (Sep 1, 2010)

Liberty said:


> can you back up your statements with quotes from the rally?



Besides the title of the whole pathetic thing, "restoring honor," that seems to suggest there was honor BEFORE Jan. 20, 2009? Sure, plenty...


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 1, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Only an idiot would post his/her DD214, or any other personal information on some podunk board.

I've had many discussions with T off line. The man no doubt served. He has just as much right to be proud as you or I.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 1, 2010)

daveman said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Tell ya what fuckstick..........all ya gotta do is dial Amarillo MEPS and ask who ran the office from 1999 until 2002, and what happened on May 17th, 2002.........

They'll tell you PN1 Murphy retired.

Try again cocksucker.


----------



## daveman (Sep 1, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



And that's proves it's you...how, exactly?

Hint:  It doesn't.  

I suggest you stop pretending his service isn't honorable simply because you hate him.  It makes you look foolish.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 1, 2010)

JiggsCasey said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > can you back up your statements with quotes from the rally?
> ...



So, you have no backup to your claims? Well, then this thread succeeded just fine in making its point.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 1, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Yeah, PN1 Murphy could be your neighbor. Could be your best friend. Could be your father. Could be you. It proves absolutely nothing.


----------



## daveman (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi, you have received -60 reputation points from ABikerSailor.
Reputation was given for this post.

Comment:
Neg rep returned you choad choking cum dumpster. WTF dude, do you KNOW what he did? Besides colon jouster, it\'s between me and him, just stay outta it because you ain\'t got the juice to make me do SHIT. Fuck off and die.

Regards,
ABikerSailor

Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## daveman (Sep 1, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


If you call the Power Pro shop at Eielson AFB and ask who ran it from '91 - '94, they'll tell you it was MSgt Freeman.

But that ain't me.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 1, 2010)

daveman said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Exactly!

BTW, I flew out of Eielson many times on airborne training missions while stationed at Ft. Wainwright. Were you stationed there?


----------



## JiggsCasey (Sep 1, 2010)

Liberty said:


> So, you have no backup to your claims? Well, then this thread succeeded just fine in making its point.



Are you f'ing retarded in addition to being a hyperactive partisan? I just gave you an example. It's in the very title of the rally itself. Tool.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 1, 2010)

If it means that much to you 2 cocksuckers, I could scan my ID card and post it here...........


----------



## Liberty (Sep 1, 2010)

JiggsCasey said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > So, you have no backup to your claims? Well, then this thread succeeded just fine in making its point.
> ...



so if the rally was called "a way to improve america" you would be 100% ok with the rally's message?


----------



## Liberty (Sep 1, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> If it means that much to you 2 cocksuckers, I could scan my ID card and post it here...........



youre acting like a child. pro tip:  dont give in to internet bullshit because its just bullshit.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 1, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Beck is a phoney.  A con artist.  Why are you people falling for it?
> ...



So after all your vilification, smear, and demonization of President Obama, you're in love with Glen Beck because you think the two are comparable.

That would make you, well, you.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 1, 2010)

Liberty said:


> JiggsCasey said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



Beck didn't have any kind of message other than lies and half truths.

Remember when he said that he'd stopped off at the Library of Congress and held George Washington's inaugural handwritten speech in his hands?  It was a total lie, he never held shit, you can check with the people who work there.

Right after that.......he told people that they gotta tell the truth........

Beck is a great example of a hypocrite.


----------



## daveman (Sep 1, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


My first assignment.  We went to the commissary at Wainwright all the time.  Had Blackhawks fly us out to Blair Lakes Bomb Range.  It was a great tour.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 1, 2010)

Turns out Beck lied about some Washington inaugural address original he held in his hands?

lol


----------



## Liberty (Sep 1, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > JiggsCasey said:
> ...



can you quote beck specifically in the rally that he said was a "half truth" in your eyes so we can maybe discuss it?


----------



## daveman (Sep 1, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> If it means that much to you 2 cocksuckers, I could scan my ID card and post it here...........


Does your ID card give the nature of your discharge?  No?  Kinda pointless then, huh?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 1, 2010)

What part of "he stated that he'd held the handwritten inaugural address of Washington, but according to the records keepers he DIDN'T" did you miss?

He stated he did, when in reality he didn't.  That makes him a liar.  Telling other people to tell the truth all the time afterwards makes him a hypocrite.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 1, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> What part of "he stated that he'd held the handwritten inaugural address of Washington, but according to the records keepers he DIDN'T" did you miss?
> 
> He stated he did, when in reality he didn't.  That makes him a liar.  Telling other people to tell the truth all the time afterwards makes him a hypocrite.



can u tell me what part he said that in? whether it be 20 mins or 25 mins or whatever, id like to hear the quote in context before i address any of it.

Glenn Beck - Current Events & Politics - Glenn Beck's 8/28 Restoring Honor Keynote Speech


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 1, 2010)

daveman said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > If it means that much to you 2 cocksuckers, I could scan my ID card and post it here...........
> ...



Interestingly enough, the only way you can get a DD form 2N (Retired) (yeah.......it's the blue ID card from the military) is if you have an RE-2 reenlistment code (which means retired) and the classification for an RE-2 reenlistment code is always Honorable.

Try again dipshit.


----------



## JiggsCasey (Sep 1, 2010)

Liberty said:


> JiggsCasey said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



You asked for an example. I gave one...  You didn't like the example - probably because it supports my entire premise - so you simply moved the goal posts.

I watched the puke-enducing "speech," and remember hearing several pathetic passages. Once I can find the transcripts to this abortion, I'll highlight them.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 1, 2010)

JiggsCasey said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > JiggsCasey said:
> ...



ok here is the link to everything glenn said, feel free to let me know what time stamps you have issue with. 

Glenn Beck - Current Events & Politics - Glenn Beck's 8/28 Restoring Honor Keynote Speech


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 1, 2010)

Coloradomtnman said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > so to recap:
> ...



No beck is not intolerant of Islam he is intolerant of Radical Islam and Sharia law.

If you tolerate either of those, you are supporting the oppression of Millions around the world.

Way to go.


----------



## daveman (Sep 1, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Okay.  I'll find out 5 months from today.  

Meanwhile, have you given up pretending the T's service was less than honorable just because you hate him?


----------



## G.T. (Sep 1, 2010)

It was negative because a propogandist-for-a-living had that many people show.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 1, 2010)

daveman said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Right on. Wainwright was my first duty station. I had a blast up there. Although night jumps in winter were a bitch. And of course Ft. Greely was a friggin' bitch of a place. But all in all it was good duty.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 1, 2010)

G.T. said:


> It was negative because a propogandist-for-a-living had that many people show.


Uh, excuse me but, we are talking about the Beck rally, not Obamaboys inauguration.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 1, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > It was negative because a propogandist-for-a-living had that many people show.
> ...



Yes, and if you're trying to pose that Beck's not a propogandist, then I am trying to say that I think you're of less than below average intelligence. But hey, who am I. Just a screen name on a board, fam. Carry on.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 1, 2010)

G.T. said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


No!....Beck tells it like it truly is, and that just drives the Obamabots friggin' bonkers. But then, they were foolish for voting for the scumbag in the first place so, it's quite obvious they were bonkers long before Beck started exposing the truth about the anti-american piece o' garbage.....Now, as you were.


----------



## JiggsCasey (Sep 1, 2010)

Liberty said:


> ok here is the link to everything glenn said, feel free to let me know what time stamps you have issue with.
> 
> Glenn Beck - Current Events & Politics - Glenn Beck's 8/28 Restoring Honor Keynote Speech



Like I said, when i can find the transcripts, I'll point out the numerous "negative things."

What you've provided is video, and I'm really not interested in watching his flamboyant goofiness again, much less type out what he says. When I can cut and paste it, I will. 

Still, considering you can't/won't counter my first example, I shouldn't waste my time. It's clear you can't disagree that his entire thesis is one of utter fraud.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 1, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Alright, I will just continue thinking you're dumb. No worries.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 1, 2010)

JiggsCasey said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > ok here is the link to everything glenn said, feel free to let me know what time stamps you have issue with.
> ...



yeah but a cut and paste could be anything. i would rather hear it out of beck's mouth in context...so if you can please time stamp it.


----------



## daveman (Sep 1, 2010)

G.T. said:


> It was negative because a propogandist-for-a-living had that many people show.


Waaah.


----------



## daveman (Sep 1, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


I never had to jump out of a perfectly good airplane, but I did have to shovel snow off the aircraft arresting systems on the runway by hand.  Clear off one end of the runway, go do the other end, and come back and the first end is buried again.  

But man, it's beautiful up there.


----------



## JiggsCasey (Sep 1, 2010)

Liberty said:


> yeah but a cut and paste could be anything. i would rather hear it out of beck's mouth in context...so if you can please time stamp it.



It's getting so bad for you, that you're pretending I might lie about his quotes. 

I assure you, whatever I post will be from your hero's speech on Saturday. Let's just accept it now. I don't misrepresent or when I quote people. That's what cons do.

Just admit your original post was piss-poor. Would it have been too difficult for you to provide one honest option in your poll like "It was negative because his message is wrong"....? Or was that just too difficult for you to actually type, and you instead had to straw man a dozen other lame options?


----------



## Liberty (Sep 1, 2010)

JiggsCasey said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > yeah but a cut and paste could be anything. i would rather hear it out of beck's mouth in context...so if you can please time stamp it.
> ...



if your argument is "just accept it now.", then that is a piss poor argument.


----------



## JiggsCasey (Sep 1, 2010)

Liberty said:


> if your argument is "just accept it now.", then that is a piss poor argument.



Right, but your argument of "that could be anything," suggesting I might misquote your hero? That's rock solid. Grow up, loser. You saw the fucking speech, didn't you? If anything I cut and paste wasn't in the retard-fest, you'd obviously know, wouldn't you? Why would I lie?


----------



## Liberty (Sep 1, 2010)

JiggsCasey said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > if your argument is "just accept it now.", then that is a piss poor argument.
> ...



why are you attacking me? Because I would like to investigate the context on my own that causes you to flip out? Give me a break.


----------



## JiggsCasey (Sep 1, 2010)

Liberty said:


> JiggsCasey said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



Gosh, I dunno. Maybe because you addressed me in this thread with "hey asshole..." in post 252

Show some respect on a personal level, and you'll be granted the same. Instead, you earned the reciprocation.


----------

